
Google Cloud Platform cuts the price of GPUs by up to 36 percent - spacemanspiffy
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/20/google-cloud-platform-cuts-the-price-of-gpus-by-up-to-36-percent/
======
minimaxir
A few months ago I did an analysis of the cost various Google Cloud Platform
system configurations for deep learning, and found that due to the price
savings offered by premptable VMs, it may actually be more cost-effective to
use CPUs instead of GPUs. (HN thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14727673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14727673))

A 36% price cut, however, might be enough to tip the scales back in favor of
GPUs. I’ll rerun the experiment with updated VMs soon and see what happens.

~~~
harisamin
really curious to see your updated analysis :)

~~~
mino
Here too, please.

In some batch use cases, time is not an issue (i.e, I could spend 10x as long
without anyone noticing) as much as cost.

------
iancarroll
> using the somewhat older K80 GPUs will now cost $0.45 per hour while using
> the newer and more powerful P100 machines will cost $1.46 per minute

This is hopefully supposed to say $1.46 per hour.

~~~
RKearney
Yep, beat me to it. I was shocked when I read that at first.

Here's Google's official pricing.

[https://cloud.google.com/compute/pricing](https://cloud.google.com/compute/pricing)

$1.46 USD per hour per GPU

------
bhouston
We recently started to build out GPU infrastructure onsite. Our GPU needs are
low bandwidth and we keep a few in the cloud in case we lose our onsite. So
far so good. We have predictable consistent load, so our use case is different
than many DNN users.

~~~
ddorian43
Onsite == onoffice ?

